# Adding Alfalfa Pellets - WORKS!!!!



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow! I just wanted to post and let any other people that have been curious about adding alfalfa pellets to their girls diet for increased milk production that it definitely works!

I've been adding alfalfa pellets to my girls diet for about two weeks now and I can't even tell you the specific amounts because I just added a 50 lb bag to my 50 lb mix to get them started, I milk twice a day.... mom's with babys once in the a.m.

Sable (no baby) is giving me TWICE her usual amount. TWICE! I've also been able to leave my 12 wk old Lamancha on her mom and am now getting 1/2 gallon per day from her. There had been nothing left for me.

What in the heck am I going to do with all this milk?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

That's awesome... And you could send it to me???


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hehe. I think it's the calcium in alfalfa that helps them make milk.

glad you're getting so much milk!! time to start making cheese, ice cream, soap, lotion, etc etc. hehe


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

make yogurt it's great!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

What brand of alfalfa pellets? I use the noble goat by Purina, but was wondering what brand has the alfalfa pellets?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> What brand of alfalfa pellets? I use the noble goat by Purina, but was wondering what brand has the alfalfa pellets?


Standlee is a good brand.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's because of the added calcium and protein. But very nice!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

xymenah said:


> Standlee is a good brand.


Thank you xymenah! I'll look for that the next feed store run.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, Standlee is the brand I use. I already make yogurt and chevre, but now have enough to double my amounts and/or make some other cheeses too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

AdamsAcres said:


> Yes, Standlee is the brand I use. I already make yogurt and chevre, but now have enough to double my amounts and/or make some other cheeses too.


I hope my feed store has it I have a kinder in milk now, and a Nubian/Lamancha doe and another kinder doe due next month, so I'll have plenty of milk, but hey more is always good


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm using the alfalfa bunny pellets from blue seal 
The girls love it


----------

